# Misting pump power



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What's the best way to get the most out of your pump?

Aside from keeping the distance as short as possible.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Less turn's/ elbow joints etc. 
About it.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

keep drinkin water lots of it


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Also use black tubing, clear/white make's the dreaded green stuff grow and block your pipes.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I have black. Just added another viv (6 nozzles now) and the spray is just lame.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

KJ Exotics said:


> Also use black tubing, clear/white make's the dreaded green stuff grow and block your pipes.


 : victory:

plus keep the pump at level or higher if poss' to the watering location (anti-drip tho')


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> : victory:
> 
> plus keep the pump at level or higher if poss' to the watering location (anti-drip tho')


I've just done this, it had fallen lower :lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Dont believe what it tells you on the box about how many those little red pumps will do, if youve got the top of the range nozzles they will do 6 fine if youve got the nozzles most of us use they will do 4 nozzles properly anymore and they struggle and you dont get the performance


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Dont believe what it tells you on the box about how many those little red pumps will do, if youve got the top of the range nozzles they will do 6 fine if youve got the nozzles most of us use they will do 4 nozzles properly anymore and they struggle and you dont get the performance


Meh!

It's a little better now. Yet another future expenditure though, a big fat pump.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Meh!
> 
> It's a little better now. Yet another future expenditure though, a big fat pump.


yer this is my next job getting a big pump i want one that will do about 100 nozzles though as i dont want to keep upgrading everytime i add more vivs, and i want to make sure its over powered. Up to now only really think the mistking pump is up to the job so might order one of those soon.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

mistking is the way forward cant believe how much better it is to my old super rain!! isnt there something where you run the pipes in a circuit to prevent pressure loss


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I run a MK standard pump and its running 8 nozzles no problem.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

KJ Exotics said:


> Also use black tubing, clear/white make's the dreaded green stuff grow and block your pipes.


 great shout!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What are the ENTS like?


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Yep, I've gone mistking as well. :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> yer this is my next job getting a big pump i want one that will do about 100 nozzles though as i dont want to keep upgrading everytime i add more vivs, and i want to make sure its over powered. Up to now only really think the mistking pump is up to the job so might order one of those soon.


 your not a fan of the ent ones then Rich...they do a 100 nozzel don't they?


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Mistking all the way!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> your not a fan of the ent ones then Rich...they do a 100 nozzel don't they?



Yer the ent ones are good but i emailed them the other day and the pump they supply will run 30 pro line nozzles and 15 comfort line nozzles so not great for what i want as ive got comfort line nozzles. I know other places sell these pumps and claim they will do 35 nozzles but like i say dont believe everything you read :whistling2:

in fact this is the email
Hello, Richard,

the RF5000 E.N.T. Power pump can run with 30 Profi-Line nozzles and abt. 15
Comfort-line nozzles.

Best regards

E.N.T. Terrarientechnik GmbH
Rudolf-Diesel-Str. 6
46459 Rees
Tel. 02851-965880
Fax 02851-965882
Geschäftsführer: Peter Nowark
USt-Id-Nr. DE813284278
www.terrarientechnik.de
[email protected]


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

MARK.D said:


> Mistking all the way!


Yes Mark i agree so hurry up and sort it :whistling2:


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

Isnt mistking an American company? Can it be bought in the UK?


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

richie.b said:


> Yes Mark i agree so hurry up and sort it :whistling2:


Im on it mate :cheers:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

seanmackie said:


> Isnt mistking an American company? Can it be bought in the UK?


yea the European distributor is in Poland but the basic misting system is still both the best in terms of performance (it looks cool is completely silent and produces an amazingly fine mist the noozles are also amazing) as well as being the cheapest Vivarium Land - for all your naturalistic terrarium needs

115£ with a seconds timer or 102£ without 

i bought 1 to replace my lucky reptile superrain that broke(worst misting system ever!!!!! loud noisy ugly and poor performance)

myself and kroot purchased mistking under recommendation recently on another forum and they are outstanding i can not fault them in anyway


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You could try running your nozzles on a ring main, rather than in series, this is supposed to help improve pressure.

Basically you split the outlet from the pump into 2 lines and form a 'ring' with these, you then run your nozzles off this ring, rather than off a straight line of tube. I've not tried it, but supposedly it helps keep pressure up.

As to the little red pumps, I think we all realise they're not very good. They're noisy and just not really designed for the purpose. I have a Mistking Basic Plus system running downstairs running 6 nozzles on 2 vivs, near on silent and the mist as others have said is extremely fine and floats for ages, where the mist from Pollywog and Dartfrog type nozzles sinks to the ground pretty quickly, despite looking quite fine. The nozzles give a better spread as well, covering a larger area. Mistking claim their large capacity pump will reach 70+ nozzles, I've not tried one though to judge.

You can get them from Vivariumland in Poland as already said, or you can order them direct from Mistking in Canada however postage is costly from there I believe. I tend to get my nozzles and bits direct from Canada though, as VivariumLand have less choice.

Ade


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> yea the European distributor is in Poland but the basic misting system is still both the best in terms of performance (it looks cool is completely silent and produces an amazingly fine mist the noozles are also amazing) as well as being the cheapest Vivarium Land - for all your naturalistic terrarium needs
> 
> 115£ with a seconds timer or 102£ without
> 
> ...


Ideally I want to run 14 nozzles, I know it says it runs up to 20, but can it?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Guys what size holes (in the tank) for the mist king nozzels i bet you can't use 10mm,could i use some ent nozzels and some mistking to get around this,we have always thought we would go for the ent,but now not so sure. Richie how do i know the difference betwixt the 2 ent types of nozzel,i reckon one day we will have to run somewhere about 42 nozzels ,also don't want to make multiple purchases of pumps,there is no rush 42 is a long way off,but might have to think about what size of holes to be drilling in the vivs ,i thought ent do a £200ish,100 nozzel pump,whats the price on the equivalent mistking?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I reckon you'll end up running two pumps whatever happens.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Guys what size holes (in the tank) for the mist king nozzels i bet you can't use 10mm,could i use some ent nozzels and some mistking to get around this,we have always thought we would go for the ent,but now not so sure. Richie how do i know the difference betwixt the 2 ent types of nozzel,i reckon one day we will have to run somewhere about 42 nozzels ,also don't want to make multiple purchases of pumps,there is no rush 42 is a long way off,but might have to think about what size of holes to be drilling in the vivs ,i thought ent do a £200ish,100 nozzel pump,whats the price on the equivalent mistking?


300$ but that runs 80 nozzles apparently but if the quality is anything like the standard mistking it will be worth it just such a good system i can imagine how loud an 100noozle ent pump would be!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Guys what size holes (in the tank) for the mist king nozzels i bet you can't use 10mm,could i use some ent nozzels and some mistking to get around this,we have always thought we would go for the ent,but now not so sure. Richie how do i know the difference betwixt the 2 ent types of nozzel,i reckon one day we will have to run somewhere about 42 nozzels ,also don't want to make multiple purchases of pumps,there is no rush 42 is a long way off,but might have to think about what size of holes to be drilling in the vivs ,i thought ent do a £200ish,100 nozzel pump,whats the price on the equivalent mistking?


The mistking nozzles need a 12mm hole. If you go on the ENT site Stu it will give you the different types of nozzles the pro line are stainless steel i think and twice the price.
The large capacity mistking pump which does 70 nozzles is 130 euros, only thing im unsure of is that 70 of there nozzles as i havent got there nozzles. I can get a pump from Rana that does 80 nozzles and these are the nozzles im using, so might go for this dont know yet :bash:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That's not entirely accurate Richie. The premium nozzles need a 12mm hole yes, but the value nozzles, which are the ones sold by Vivarium Land and come with the kits, need a 16mm hole (the exact number is 15.875), so no they wont fit in a standard 10mm hole. However although the Mistking 6mm tubing is thicker walled, it will still fit in standard none Mistking 6mm fittings, so you can use whatever nozzles you like with a MK pump. However you will miss out on the excellent Mistking nozzles, I haven't a clue if the ENT nozzles produce as fine a mist as I've never used them. I know that the standard ones as sold by Pollywog and Dartfrog certainly don't.

Oh, and the bigger, up to 70+ nozzle, pump that Mistking do is 130 Euros from Vivariumland. The 100 nozzle pump you see on Dartfrog isn't from ENT by the way, it's from Vivaria Projects (vivaria.nl) and costs 325 Euros from them. That's a huge difference!

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I reckon you'll end up running two pumps whatever happens.


 :gasp::lol2:Of course mate you, may well be right,but at the mo. am opting for one pump..... ha ...and a Shaz:gasp: :whip:.Really and seriously just for a mo. there is a bigger debate,going on in my head here as to automation,vs stockman(i can't see her working again,so she is here) for the presant we'll bypass that.Thanks for putting this up : victory:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> 300$ but that runs 80 nozzles apparently but if the quality is anything like the standard mistking it will be worth it just such a good system i can imagine how loud an 100noozle ent pump would be!


Iguess the noise issue can only be assessed by hearing it mate,as always just a matter of finding the right tool for the job!!! Never an easy call,cheers mate


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> The mistking nozzles need a 12mm hole. If you go on the ENT site Stu it will give you the different types of nozzles the pro line are stainless steel i think and twice the price.
> The large capacity mistking pump which does 70 nozzles is 130 euros, only thing im unsure of is that 70 of there nozzles as i havent got there nozzles. I can get a pump from Rana that does 80 nozzles and these are the nozzles im using, so might go for this dont know yet :bash:


 Cool thanks mate,so reading between the lines one can mix nozzles(how is it i can see i have letters back to front one min...then not the next...doh),ok whats the price of the rana ,and the mistking nozzles,what are the diameter of the pipe work needed for both,and when you have made a descision,tell me how you get on:lol2:,i reckon you'll be quicker than me on that bedroom/ garage move :notworthy::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> That's not entirely accurate Richie. The premium nozzles need a 12mm hole yes, but the value nozzles, which are the ones sold by Vivarium Land and come with the kits, need a 16mm hole (the exact number is 15.875), so no they wont fit in a standard 10mm hole. However although the Mistking 6mm tubing is thicker walled, it will still fit in standard none Mistking 6mm fittings, so you can use whatever nozzles you like with a MK pump. However you will miss out on the excellent Mistking nozzles, I haven't a clue if the ENT nozzles produce as fine a mist as I've never used them. I know that the standard ones as sold by Pollywog and Dartfrog certainly don't.
> 
> Oh, and the bigger, up to 70+ nozzle, pump that Mistking do is 130 Euros from Vivariumland. The 100 nozzle pump you see on Dartfrog isn't from ENT by the way, it's from Vivaria Projects (vivaria.nl) and costs 325 Euros from them. That's a huge difference!
> 
> Ade


Thats interesting all the people from dw that i made vivs for over the last couple of weeks all asked for 12mm holes for there mistking nozzles, so i assume then that you can order straight from america or canada as it seems to work out a lot cheaper. Advanced misting system with the bigger pump 10 premium nozzles all the tubing and a seconds timer for just over £200 thats cheap, whats the postage like though Ade


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Cool thanks mate,so reading between the lines one can mix nozzles(how is it i can see i have letters back to front one min...then not the next...doh),ok whats the price of the rana ,and the mistking nozzles,what are the diameter of the pipe work needed for both,and when you have made a descision,tell me how you get on:lol2:,i reckon you'll be quicker than me on that bedroom/ garage move :notworthy::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well looking at the mistking site and from what Ade said about the hole for the nozzle size i think ill be tempted to get one from america they work out just over £70 for the large pump and £200 for a complete system, sounds good to me
Dont know about the garage yet Stu im flat out with work at the mo and im setting up a new greenhouse for the plants and im doing my old greenhouse out to house a load of temperate species, and im building vivs, plus will have to build a new sshed to house everything in the garage so may take a month or two :help:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

richie.b said:


> Thats interesting all the people from dw that i made vivs for over the last couple of weeks all asked for 12mm holes for there mistking nozzles, so i assume then that you can order straight from america or canada as it seems to work out a lot cheaper. Advanced misting system with the bigger pump 10 premium nozzles all the tubing and a seconds timer for just over £200 thats cheap, whats the postage like though Ade


Aye, you can order the premium nozzles direct from Mistking in Canada, I had some extra value nozzles from them as well as the postage wasn't too bad on them, where if you order the pumps from the US is quickly gets expensive. If you order the complete systems, or any nozzles from vivariumland, though you get the value nozzles which have a larger hole requirement. I don't have mine on a European style viv though, 1 lot are on my 60cm x 45cm x60cm Regina viv and the others are on my 180 litre conversion that house my Ameerega bassieri Sisa, so the size wasn't an issue for me.

The shipping on the Basic Plus system with 3 extra nozzles and extra piping (that's the system WITH a seconds timer) came to 19.25 Euros. It comes up as economy whatever you opt for, but when I contacted them about this they informed me that they always send it express. It took longer to come when I ordered mine as was during extreme cold weather, but I know other folks got their orders within 2 weeks. So I'd say the shipping from vivariumland isn't too bad comparitively, as the pumps are fairly heavy bits of equipment. I did however buy a 13l reservoir, inline filter and 8-6mm converter from Dartfrog, made a really simple way of storing the water for the system, much tidier than using buckets. 

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Well looking at the mistking site and from what Ade said about the hole for the nozzle size i think ill be tempted to get one from america they work out just over £70 for the large pump and £200 for a complete system, sounds good to me
> Dont know about the garage yet Stu im flat out with work at the mo and im setting up a new greenhouse for the plants and im doing my old greenhouse out to house a load of temperate species, and im building vivs, plus will have to build a new sshed to house everything in the garage so may take a month or two :help:


 cheers mate,well both mates lol, veryimformative,don't know which way to turn also mate,plants everywhere ,food growing, vivs in various stages,work 6 days , feeder cultures all over, sick lady ,and new froggies to get me headround,:lol2:hell if i knew me own name i would have time to come and help ya mate,dunno ma ***from me head....Ha bring it on!!
OMG got a new shed comming too(B*LL*X)...i forgot that


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> That's not entirely accurate Richie. The premium nozzles need a 12mm hole yes, but the value nozzles, which are the ones sold by Vivarium Land and come with the kits, need a 16mm hole (the exact number is 15.875), so no they wont fit in a standard 10mm hole. However although the Mistking 6mm tubing is thicker walled, it will still fit in standard none Mistking 6mm fittings, so you can use whatever nozzles you like with a MK pump. However you will miss out on the excellent Mistking nozzles, I haven't a clue if the ENT nozzles produce as fine a mist as I've never used them. I know that the standard ones as sold by Pollywog and Dartfrog certainly don't.
> 
> Oh, and the bigger, up to 70+ nozzle, pump that Mistking do is 130 Euros from Vivariumland. The 100 nozzle pump you see on Dartfrog isn't from ENT by the way, it's from Vivaria Projects (vivaria.nl) and costs 325 Euros from them. That's a huge difference!
> 
> Ade


great stuff Ade,very helpful and thought prevoking (thought i had this sorted but not so sure now!!),off the top of you're bonce do you know the price diff betixt the 2 mk nozzles?Am i correct in thinking you are using the value nozzles(ie 16mm holes),am gonna have to do some proper reserch on this before i finish up the next 3 tanks,erm when i can think straight,do you have a link bychance ,sorry asking a lot mate bloody fried i am.
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Aye, you can order the premium nozzles direct from Mistking in Canada, I had some extra value nozzles from them as well as the postage wasn't too bad on them, where if you order the pumps from the US is quickly gets expensive. If you order the complete systems, or any nozzles from vivariumland, though you get the value nozzles which have a larger hole requirement. I don't have mine on a European style viv though, 1 lot are on my 60cm x 45cm x60cm Regina viv and the others are on my 180 litre conversion that house my Ameerega bassieri Sisa, so the size wasn't an issue for me.
> 
> The shipping on the Basic Plus system with 3 extra nozzles and extra piping (that's the system WITH a seconds timer) came to 19.25 Euros. It comes up as economy whatever you opt for, but when I contacted them about this they informed me that they always send it express. It took longer to come when I ordered mine as was during extreme cold weather, but I know other folks got their orders within 2 weeks. So I'd say the shipping from vivariumland isn't too bad comparitively, as the pumps are fairly heavy bits of equipment. I did however buy a 13l reservoir, inline filter and 8-6mm converter from Dartfrog, made a really simple way of storing the water for the system, much tidier than using buckets.
> 
> Ade


 I know this was directed at Rich ,but have a thanks from me also sorry if the post below /above duplicate any of this...the joys of the net .eh?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm using value yeah, basically because the system I ordered came with and they were all Vivariumland sell, so I just stuck with them.

I can't give you the difference in GBP or Euros (as I am lazy tonight. lol), but in US dollars the L type ones are value $14.25 and premium the basic L one is $17.99 whilst the one with the extra elbow that looks more like the Value one is $19.99. So I would say for the tiny difference the premium might be worth it for the smaller hole. Then again, that metal part would concern me as may prove a site for calcium carbonate build up if you use hardish water.

I will say I have never used any of the ENT kit. But I should imagine the normal ENT popwer pump and the standard MK pump are probably very very similar in how much noise they make and how many nozzles they will manage. Given you can get a full system though from Mistking/Vivariumland for around the same money as just the pump from ENT, that's why I plumped for MistKing for my downstairs vivs, where noise is an issue. I don't want to be sat watching TV only to be disturbed by a jackhammer starting up in the back room (I have a Dartfrog (vivarium projects) pump upstairs, hate it.). The mist the nozzles produce was just icing on the cake, and a pleasant surprise. Seriously, whilst they are running you see it swirling around UPWARDS, and it hovers for AGES. Compared to my other nozzles where it seems to sink pretty quickly.

I know I sound like a salesman, but that's because of how impressed I am, especially for how much it all cost me.

I will repeat my earlier caution though. Shipping for orders containing pumps MAY prove VERY expensive from the US/Canada. Especially if customs decide to levy a fee (like they did for a WWE t-shirt I got from the US recently) which gets boosted big time by Royal Mail once they slap their huge 'handling charge' on top of it. That's why I got my system from VivariumLand, and only order accessories for it from MK themselves in Canada.

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I'm using value yeah, basically because the system I ordered came with and they were all Vivariumland sell, so I just stuck with them.
> 
> I can't give you the difference in GBP or Euros (as I am lazy tonight. lol), but in US dollars the L type ones are value $14.25 and premium the basic L one is $17.99 whilst the one with the extra elbow that looks more like the Value one is $19.99. So I would say for the tiny difference the premium might be worth it for the smaller hole. Then again, that metal part would concern me as may prove a site for calcium carbonate build up if you use hardish water.
> 
> ...


 Nah nothing wrong with giving a good review for something that works mate,and fully understand about us shipping have also been burnt on a very special microphone from the us,would also prefer to stay with plastic for the given reason,better sleep mate,proper helpful thanks 
Stu


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Well I deceided to go with MK from Ade recomendation. 
Only 6 days from Poland on the economy postage. So no problems there. Still awaiting the extra misting heads from Canada though:whistling2:.

Can't say how quite it is compared to other systems as this is the only one I have. Always did hand misting at home and at work.

Seems to be fairly quite,but a little noise due to running one head which is putting a little strain on the pump.

Personaly I love it and can't wait to fit the rest of the vivs up as well.

From everything I had heard I am glad I went for MK and not pollywog or dartfrogs.

Thanks Ade:no1:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't thank me bud, thank Ant (D3tailer). He got one before I did, I used him as my guinea pig. lol I was undecided between getting an ENT pump and a MistKing before he decided to get an MK and told me how quiet they were. 

Only person I have EVER heard complain about an MK system hand't primed it properly, they set it up and turned it on and then complained the pump was noisy. 

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll stick with mine for now, any more vivs and I'll get me a mistking. £130 isn't that bad.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

They're not £130 bud, they're 130 EUROS.  So about £116 give or take.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ooooooooooooohhhhhh!


----------

